# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Merbau deck bleeding into new pool!!!

## Shari

Hi, hoping you can help. We had a brand new above ground pool installed yesterday. It has a light blue vinyl liner. We had decking built all around it and there is a fascia of merbau timber that overhangs the pool attached to a hardwood sleeper. Looks great! But it rained last night and the timber fascia leached into the pool turning it tea brown colour.   
I'm worried the tannins will stain the new liner. Will oiling the timber stop the bleeding? Or should we remove the fascia (big job...) and replace with a type of timber that won't bleed. 
I've read about washing the timber, but now it's already in place anything we do to it will end up in the pool water... Are we going to have to remove the merbau fascia and replace with a timber that won't leach? Should this be at our cost? 
Advice much appreciated!

----------


## Stan 101

I've had luck locking in the tannins in kwila / merbau by using both oil and recently with Sikkens HLS. It does also tend to leach itself empty after some time but others may have had different results. 
If you do coat it, you will need to coat all and evry face of the timber. That means removing it, coating it, replacing it. 
If the people who built your deck were professionals, and they were aware of the pool and overhanging fascia, I'd ask them:
1.Why they had used the choice of timber and did they consider the damage it could do to the pool.
2. Why they didn't warn you and offer you a better substitute.
3. At coat the fascia before installing. If at least only the back face and leaving the front face.  
What did they say about coatings? What was in the contract? 
cheers,

----------


## barney118

Common issue with Merbau, there is a lot of posts here that have ended in the same result. 
Anothere reason I will never use the product and choose an Aussie hardwood anyday, may cost a bit more but worth it.

----------


## jimj

I would have to totally agree with the other postings offered regarding your pol. I often come across timber screens made from Kwila-merbau decking built into white rendered brick walls-fences. After several rain falls there is a tremendous amount of brown tanin stain down the face of the walls. 
I have found most builders only or only concerned with the construction and not the after effects down the line. this timber is probably the worst bleeder of tanin and can leed for months to years. I have sanded back 20 year old kwila only to see it still yield tanin. I often come to houses with new outdoor furniture of Kwila that has been left in the grass,washed down repeatedly and when place on white tiles still bleed and make a mess when rained on. 
I would totaly endorse removing it and sealing it up on all four faces. You could use Sikkens HLS but remember Sikkens recommends weathering the timber raw for 3-6 months prior to coating and that is only when ALL extractives are leached out . I don't think this is very easy to ascertain.I am referring to the Feb08 Sheet from Sikkens  HOW TO GET THE BEST OUT OF YOUR DECK. This is an A4 sheet easily obtained at paint stores that stock Sikkens.  If you coat exactly to their recommendations  they still won't accept any liability for the results. This is stated on their A4 document. In other words they really don't seem to really care what happens.  They also want the timber sanded to 60-80 grit prior to coating to enhance to coating penetration and adhesion. 
Often in this situation you can consider painting with a solid colored acyrlic outdoor paint. There is a multitude of colors and if you want a colour that closely matches your decking you can get fairly close. I use a water based acyrlic stain that lets some grain come through and handles water splashing well.  
Regardless of the coating you choose I would coat at least 3 times the entire board and end grain. 
good luck 
jimj     restore-a-deck

----------


## Shari

Thanks heaps for your replies. Some good advice there.  
If we need to take off the fascia to do all  that cleaning, oiling etc, I'm wondering if we are better off just  replacing it altogether with a different type of hardwood?? Luckily the  sleeper coping is not merbau, it's just the fascia that is. If this is a  better option what type of hardwood decking timber would be best to  use???

----------


## stevoh741

spotty gum does it for me

----------


## jimj

I am also a fan of Eucalyptus maculata ( spotted gum). It would always be my choice of timber. 
jimj

----------


## Shari

Great, thanks. I'll get a price on some spotted gum.  I'm thinking we are probably better off  to replace it rather than go through a lot of effort to seal it?? Gets rid of the whole problem then.

----------


## jimj

I would think that most folks on this forum who deal with timber in the  outdoors would agree with your decision. Regardless of how it works out good or bad it will help those after you proceed to let the forum know how it all worked out for you. Others  in the future, who stumble on to the forum will read your comments. I hope that you have success. 
jimj

----------


## Shari

> I would think that most folks on this forum who deal with timber in the  outdoors would agree with your decision. Regardless of how it works out good or bad it will help those after you proceed to let the forum know how it all worked out for you. Others  in the future, who stumble on to the forum will read your comments. I hope that you have success. 
> jimj

  Thanks jimj, I will reply and let you know how we go!!!

----------

